
Hands-on VeriFast with STM32 microcontroller  Osaka - masterq
https://www.slideshare.net/master_q/handson-verifast-with-stm32-microcontroller-osaka
======
bluejekyll
does anyone know how this compares to Tock?
[https://www.tockos.org](https://www.tockos.org)

